# Der Username ist bereits vergeben.



## paepke (29. Nov. 2007)

Hmmm

mal wieder eine Dogmatik vom Programm!

Habe gerade eine neu domain bzw. website vergeben... Nun wollte ich immer eine admin-mail-Adresse anlegen. Leider geht das nicht, da der Username nicht immer Global admin sein darf -> wie sage ich dem Programm, dass jede Domain eine sich leicht zu merken admin-Bezeichnung bekommt -> eben admin -> das will ich einfach so und nicht das Programm sagt mir was ich zu machen habe -> warum ist das nur so? Die Domain ist doch schon eindeutig genug.


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Jeden Linux User kann es auf dem Server nur einmal geben und Du hast vermutlich das Userbamen Prefix ausgeschaltet. Also, einfach den Prefix wieder einschalten.



> mal wieder eine Dogmatik vom Programm!


Nein, mit dem Programm hat das rein garnichts zu tun. Unter jedem Betriebssystem ist es so, dass Usernamen eindeutig sind. Ob Du meinst dass ein Username zu einer Domain gehören soll oder nicht, interessiert das Linux System überhaupt nicht. Daher gibt es den Usernamen Prefix, den Du wohl ausgeschaltet hast.


----------



## paepke (29. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Jeden Linux User kann es auf dem Server nur einmal geben und Du hast vermutlich das Userbamen Prefix ausgeschaltet. Also, einfach den Prefix wieder einschalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, mit dem Programm hat das rein garnichts zu tun. Unter jedem Betriebssystem ist es so, dass Usernamen eindeutig sind. Ob Du meinst dass ein Username zu einer Domain gehören soll oder nicht, interessiert das Linux System überhaupt nicht. Daher gibt es den Usernamen Prefix, den Du wohl ausgeschaltet hast.


Ja aber dann sieht es doof aus und für den user schlecht zu merken, er soll doch nur eine emailadresse bekommen. Derzeit arbeite ich mit einem eims-Server auf Apple, da ist es nicht so. Und die URL sieht dann auch doof aus z.B. www.domain.de/users/web1_username. Und im webmailer höre ich heute schon die Anrufe (was muss ich noch davor setzen?)... Ich möchte es auf meinen Server einfach anders haben... Meinetwegen kann das Linux eine Präfix davor setzen... Aber der Mensch soll an meinen Server keine Telefonnummern sehen und sich auch nicht merken müssen...
Kann man im PHP nicht so etwas automatisieren? So eine Art rewrite für username?


----------



## Till (29. Nov. 2007)

Du musst das Ganze erstmal auseinanderhalten.

1) Mit PHP hat das nichts zu tun.
2) Wie eine URL aussieht, kannst Du mit mod_rewrite steuern. Hat so direkt auch nichts mit dem Usernamen zu tun.
3) Usernamen müssen für FTP immer eindeutig auf dem Server sein, dass kann man nicht ändern und hat auch nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun. Wenn Du keine ID als Prefix haben möchtest, dann nimm doch den Domainnamen als Prefix.
4) Mit dem Usernamen für die Email hat das ganze auch nichts zu tun, denn Email kannst Du so einstellen, dass er die Emailadresse als Username nimmt und die Emailadresse ist nicht gleich dem Usernamen.


----------



## paepke (30. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Du musst das Ganze erstmal auseinanderhalten.
> 
> 1) Mit PHP hat das nichts zu tun.
> 2) Wie eine URL aussieht, kannst Du mit mod_rewrite steuern. Hat so direkt auch nichts mit dem Usernamen zu tun.
> ...


Hmm -> Serverumzug -> mein nächstes Problem dabei ist, das ich fast 200 emails zu erfassen habe und dann auch noch alle user über die neuen usernamen informieren muss und wohl auch viele bei den Änderungen helfen muss... 

5% der user brauchen allerdings auch nur einen FTP-Zugang -> dürfen und sollen auch nur einen haben

nebenbei: kann man das Erfassen beschleunigen, so das ich nach dem sichern der emailadresse immer wieder beim emailformular bleibe?

zur URL: kann ich so ein mod_rewrite in die direktive setzen?
username.domain.de wäre ja richtig schick...  -> geht das mit einer subdomin zu user url?


----------

